
Ask HN: I'm a developer with an app idea, but no design skills. - mattquiros
I have an idea for a mobile app and have actually started coding it for Android--targeting hi-res large-display phones first with ICS+ just to keep my initial market small enough. I started writing code thinking that I'm only after an MVP so using the built-in Holo UI shouldn't matter, but now I feel that it's too simple and ugly that no one would be interested to try it out. My problem is, I have absolutely no design skills. I can use Photoshop and read tutorials to accomplish a thing or two, but I don't know where to get the perspective for my app's design--what colors it should have, how the icons should look, how the backgrounds will be textured, how the components will be arranged in the screen, etc.<p>Is there any online resource I can look at to maybe get some inspiration and advice? I really have no idea how to approach this problem and how to choose an app design.
======
dlf
I'm not much of a designer, but one thing I've picked up from watching folks
build convincing designs is that it's really an iterative process. The first
crack at it might be just passable, but as you learn and implement new things,
you can come up with a fairly compelling design. In fact, the first step
should just be some ugly, pencil-drawn wireframes.

I think the first and most important thing to get right is making sure you're
solving the user's problem. Create user stories, and try to really put
yourself in the shoes of the user. Training yourself to think like someone who
is non-technical and perhaps a casual app user is often the most difficult
step, but once you do that, it's almost like programming the experience and
walking them through the app. Make the workflow as intuitive as possible
("don't make me think" principle), then worry about polish.

Some useful resources that I've found useful and that might serve you well:

<http://bootstrappingdesign.com/> <http://designforhackers.com/>
<http://hackdesign.org/>

Keep in mind I'm pretty green as well, but I hope this helps. Hopefully some
more experienced folks can chime in and call my b.s.

~~~
kadavy
Thanks for recommending "Design for Hackers!" (I wrote it)

I think your advice is good. So much design is really about thinking. If you
have a clear picture of what the experience is like for your user, and can
create some wireframes or pencil sketches based upon that, then it makes the
following steps much easier.

~~~
dlf
Awesome to have you respond on this thread... by "more experienced folk," I
didn't realize I'd get the author of one of the books I recommended to comment
here. Your writings and talks have helped me get a better understanding of
design, even if I'm still a complete noob. Thanks!

~~~
kadavy
Awesome to hear all of that. I'm so glad that it's been helpful. That's why I
do it, after all!

------
chanced
There are some very rudimentary resources here:
<http://developer.android.com/design/downloads/index.html> and guides can be
found within that stack.

The best advise I can give you is keep it as simple as possible. You don't
need a logo, a stellar design, etc. Just build a clean interface that adhere's
to the standards and you'll be fine.

People, especially initially, care far more about it solving a problem than
how it looks doing so. Just make sure it's usable and you'll be find.

------
xauronx
I've found some pretty amazing templates/themes while doing iOS development.
Between that and emulating apps I like, I do OK.

------
npguy
I remember a YC funded company targeting precisely people like you, basically
a design marketplace.

~~~
mattquiros
I don't think I should spend money on the design yet though, because this
would be the app's first iteration and a lot of things will change later.

------
codeonfire
Can't you buy a template for a couple dollars?

